# Hello Guys I'm new to this forum



## jackson (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello Friends,


My name is Flora(Jackson) Clark. I'm new to this forum. I heard good things about this forum and that's why I'm here. I also a member of city data. I hope I will like this environment. 

Thank you.


----------



## fiestared (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Flora,

Welcome. I'm sure you'll feel here like home.
Have a good day of Music...

F.red :D


----------



## jackson (Sep 12, 2013)

Ohhh....


Thanks dear. God bless you. o


----------

